# Xena- Filly 3/20



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2014)

for those who remember our Xena "RF Bars Warrior Princess"

Big congrats to her new owner - I have permission to post pics

I wanted to share her filly (Ithink smokey black) by our stalion Bow

she is with her new owner now in Florida (lucky girl wit our cold weather..lol)

we sold her in foal to our stallion Bow

And she had a beautiful, delicate and leggy filly 3/20

*What are your thoughts on her color?*

Xena is a palomino snowcap appaloosa x Bow- smutty/sooty buckskin who is HZ for black


----------



## JAX (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree probably a smoky black but we all know how these foal coats can fool us haha. She could also be plain black with countershading in her foal coat or possibly even a very dark buckskin! Some horses have tested positive for crème and agouti and yet looked just plain black...


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, with 2 chances of getting that cream gene, I'm thinking smokey black, and I LOVE those appaloosa hooves. She's carrying the genes, and should be a color producer if bred appaloosa in her future. Beautiful l-o-n-g legs! Congratulations to her new owner!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm useless with colours but wanted to say that she is such a cute pretty little girl - many congratulations to Xena's new owners, they must be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you see the appaloosa in her hooves Diane?

She is thrilled with her new little girl and Xena looks great too


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, I can. In fact the filly looked much like this little one, she was out of an appaloosa varnished roan dam and a palomino fewspot sire, and was a smokey black. She turned into a lovely little varnished roan appaloosa mare that produced some beautiful babies! But you see the hooves -- almost white with just some black at the bottom. Even at this age, when they haven't developed any mottling or sclera, these hooves are a give-away!


----------



## Lakota_Elder (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting the photos Lori.... I am in love with Xena and she sure has produced well. All Xena's foals have turned out well. I was wanting the darker color and am excited about getting it. I'm not sure what it will end up but whatever it will be dark. The foal has a playmate that is a month old but a little smaller and they consider the backyard their personal race track. I've seen sliding stops on these babies to put a QH in awe. No work is getting done from baby watch. I have a huge window installed in my computer room (actually a door glass out of it's frame turned sideways) that let's me view the whole area. Mom's have already given up and lay down in the sun while the kids race.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey welcome to the nursery Rusel-



so glad to hear from you on here.

Xena is just a lovely mare and we have been so thrilled with our foals from her.

Her daughter"Spice" foaled a smokey black filly the very next day after Xena

So glad your enjoying the babies so much they are a joy...but your right hard to get anything done when you can watch them play

I know she has a wonderful home with you for sure


----------

